# Rikki's art



## Aenrhien (Oct 12, 2008)

Generic thread title is generic, word "art" used lightly imo. Linked instead of image tagged since I didn't resize the pictures before I uploaded them, so they're fairly large dimension wise. I'll make thumbnails of them in the future. Enjoy.

Rykaia Darakan (pre-procedure) - Character from this year's planned Nano. Has undergone a procedure before the actual plot of _Cat's Paw_ to be a super-soldier of sorts, at the cost of her humanity (elvenhood?o.O)
Alaraose Heinseer - Another one from this year's planned Nano. Uh.. she's violent, that's all there really is to her that won't take hours to explain properly.
Rikki - The jacket looks like it should have some nifty slogan with it. "Team Rocket! Join now and be the envy of all your friends with this free trench coat!" xD
Sparks - It's supposed to be the anthropomorphic (technically shapeshifting, but whatever) Pikachu from a story I've been working on. First serious attempt at drawing an anthro anything, and of course it had to be an electric rat.

(Yes, this is a copy and paste from the corresponding thread on another forum for the most part. I'll also make the commentary different when I've got more.)


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow! You can sure draw!
(Maybe you should try Eevee and Pikachu)


----------

